# Finally Iced my first pike



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Took 8 yrs hahahahaha but I landed a good one today! 42” 12lbs and even got my biggest cat of the ice too. Nice pile of crappies came thru as well. Good times. Back at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

That's a doozie!!! Way to go... I'm jealous lol.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice work! I've always wanted to catch one


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Congratulations on your catches.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome fish!!! Good work.....


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

What kind of line held up to that beast?


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a massive pike and through the ice. Congrats.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

well done on the pike, yes what kind of line did were you using?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

glad to see mogadore still producing!


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

That's clearly wingfoot


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful fish! Gratz on the PB!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

fisher person said:


> well done on the pike, yes what kind of line did were you using?


10lb powerpro with 12lb seagar leader. Keep your rod in the water so the line doesn’t rub the ice


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Another good day. Had some drag peelers that broke hooks on a vibe. Another took my dead stick for a ride and broke 6 lb mono. Broken gaff on another one. Lost at hole. Did manage a good mess of crappie and a few eyes too.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Another good day. Had some drag peelers that broke hooks on a vibe. Another took my dead stick for a ride and broke 6 lb mono. Broken gaff on another one. Lost at hole. Did manage a good mess of crappie and a few eyes too.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Today’s haul


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Real nice catch, how deep are you fishing? Thanks..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

snag said:


> Real nice catch, how deep are you fishing? Thanks..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7ft


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 295945
> Today’s haul



You're Killin it out there man!! Looks like some awesome days of fishing. Co gratulations on the pike! Still have yet to catch one hoping to change that real soon


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

You have 3 weeks left for trophy pike. Then it’s hit or miss. Been hooking tankers everyday so far. I found a good concentration of them. They will be in 2-4ft of water next week


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great job man! Looks like you found a great staging area for pre-spawners... down here in central ohio I believe a majority started spawning during the last warm up! 
Again,GREAT JOB!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Slim pickings today. I lost 3 drag runners today and landed a dink pike. Nice handful of crappy tho. Couple twin 16”s that might go on the wall. My buddies landed a skinny northern and a big crappie that’s probably 16-17”. My other friends got two nice eyes. Very slow compared to the last two days. I’m beat from these drags out tho. Totally off my game today. I need a hot meal and like 3 days of sleep lol.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Dude your killing me ! Nice work


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

It was a nice day to be out, drag was indeed brutal. Glad to land a nice perch a couple crappie and that pike. I think I'm calling it a fishing season w that pike. Can't wait for 2019/2020 ice!! Nice meeting and fishing with you last two days Adam.
Dan


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

BudIce said:


> It was a nice day to be out, drag was indeed brutal. Glad to land a nice perch a couple crappie and that pike. I think I'm calling it a fishing season w that pike. Can't wait for 2019/2020 ice!! Nice meeting and fishing with you last two days Adam.
> Dan


Same here, gear is getting a good wipe down and put away. Hell of a week to end the season. Definitely learned a lot out there on how to pattern these fish from mid winter into prespawn. Great time out there with you and snag, hopefully we get some time on the boat this year. Stay in touch good buddy.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

From 100 walleye on the ice to multiple double digit northern pike to 2lb crappies in 3 weeks time. I mean seriously, it happened/witnessed and I still can’t believe it. Unreal ice season.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats! You put the time in, and it paid off big time!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Enjoy! Be proud! You do the hard work. Your life is a millisecond in the scheme of things. Enrich yourself and enjoy your formative years. Build your legend here. We all enjoy your success and appreciate your generosity in sharing it. --Tim


----------

